# Dandelion coffee



## spiritbear (Jan 6, 2016)

The wife and I are enjoying an after dinner cup of dandelion coffee and was wondering how many others enjoy this wonderful free drink. I think I like it better than coffee and it certainly is better on heartburn. Dandelion is a super plant and has so many uses, this is certainly one of the tastier ones.


----------



## Rural Economist (Dec 14, 2013)

Yup, lots of uses. Greens, blooms, roots. https://youtu.be/Nu040OutaYM


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

We've had it before, it's very good. We also make dandelion jelly which is delicious - tastes like honey.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Makes me wish we had dandelions.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I'll loan you some!

Mon


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Many years ago I made dandelion wine. One thing I remember about it , it was nice and fizzie. Wish I had that recipe.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

How do you make dandelion coffee?


----------



## spiritbear (Jan 6, 2016)

DW said:


> How do you make dandelion coffee?



Get some root and dry it. Once dry chop into small pieces and roast in oven on a cookie sheet until dark and it starts to smolder. About 300 degrees for 20min or so. Then just add to boiling water and let steep for 10 min or so. If it's ground in a coffee grinder it works well in a coffee pot. Use about as much as you would for coffee.


----------



## spiritbear (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh and make sure you clean the dirt off the root good first.


----------



## MeganB (May 1, 2016)

I have yet to try anything dandelion, but I have been seeing are these wonderful recipes that call fro dandelions. I'm gonna have to try them out!


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I use "Dandy Blend". From my health food store. Very tasty for when I try to not drink the real stuff. &#128521;


----------



## eggman1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Chicory coffee is good also.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I haven't tried dandelion coffee, but love mesquite bean coffee. Just pick the beans when they are dry but haven't yet fallen from the tree. Roast similar to above directions. Grind in Vita mixer. Wonderful rich flavour with a hint of sweetness.


----------



## melvermont (May 14, 2016)

I make dandelion jam and dandelion bread. It's sooooo yummy


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I love the greens and buds cooked, but I cant grow them . Took bags of seeds from mom 
s ( baltimore)and planted a big plot (Wva) not one plant came up.


----------



## idahome (Aug 16, 2016)

sounds interesting i used to love to pick them and protect them from my dad who always wanted them gone i insisted they were a flower not a weed as a kid. ive heard of dandelion wine but never coffee will try this soon


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I believe dandelion coffee is made with the root of the plant. It's dried and roasted at some point and powdered. Not 100% sure on the roasting but it is a dark powder. So far it tastes as close to coffee that I have found.


----------



## bowslinger (Aug 4, 2007)

Yes like it and in spring eat the leaves


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

I also like it. 
I'll eat the dandelion buds in early spring.


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

Keep in mind that dandelion coffee contains zero caffeine.
I like the fresh greens mixed into a tossed salad. Also not bad steamed or cooked similar to spinach.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

My husband makes wine I have made jelly. I wish I loved them as much as other people. Will try coffee this spring thank you .


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the easy recipe! Kind of hard to get those roots up now as I would need dynamite to handle the frozen dirt. But soon enough we will have many, and I will stockpile the roots. Drinking dandelion root tea right now as I write this. I get it at Walmart for about $5 per 16 bags. I drink this as part of my cancer protocol. To get the most out of each tea bag, I will make a second cup out of the same bag and even reuse the bag with a new tea bag.

Every spring I make a small batch of jelly to usher in the warm weather that finally arrives. Kids love it. My wife tried a tiny bit and started coughing uncontrollably with difficulty breathing. So have everyone try a tiny bit first to make sure they are not allergic to it.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

crazydave said:


> Keep in mind that dandelion coffee contains zero caffeine.
> I like the fresh greens mixed into a tossed salad. Also not bad steamed or cooked similar to spinach.


The young, lighter green leaves are sweet; the mature leaves are bitter. A very good source of Vit A and C....also very high in Vit K, so avoid it if you're on warfarin. 
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/vegetables-and-vegetable-products/2442/2


----------



## captain belly (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm totally doing this! pull root when in flower, or seed phase?


----------

